# Bildgröße ?!



## prediAndre (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
ich wollt eigentlich nur mal fragen, wie ich die Format- / Bildgröße ändern kann bzw. mit welchem Programm ? 
Wenn ich z.B. ein Foto mit meiner Digicam, mit der Auflösung 1280 x 1024px, mache!
Wie kann ich es dann halt auf ein kleines Format bringen ?

Hab seit kurzem Photoshop 7. Waere am besten, wenn mir es einer, in diesem Programm erklären / zeigen könnte !



Danke schonmal,

a.


----------



## Lord-Lance (18. Oktober 2004)

Klick auf Menüpunkt "Bild", "Bildgrösse ändern" oder so ähnlich -> Neue Zahlen eingeben. 

Ansonsten Handbuch! Das sind ja wirklich DIE Basics.


----------

